# Gus n' Molly: Day 1



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey! This journal is not only for the entertainment of you, but mostly for something I can look back on and read about my beloved horses whenever I wish!

Right now I am looking out my window watching them eat while I type. Interesting isn't it? the weather has been crummy so thee's not much I've been able to do today.:-( 

However, on Friday, when the weather was reasonable, I was able to spend some time with them! We didn't get to riding but I walked Molly around a bit. Later on Hannah (my only horse loving friend...sad isn't it?) and I went out until dark and hung out with Gus and Molly. As usual, Gus sprints away at sight of the halter.:shock: He likes to play this game where he runs and bucks away when you try to catch him. Molly of course follows him, so I'm sure you can Imagine how this creates problems... After he gets the message that we are not liking this game, Gus gives in and lets us catch him...he's one goofy goober!

My schedule has cleared up after some activities have fizzled to an end. I was hoping to get lots of riding time in soon, but this weather has been preventing me from doing so. We have to use caution when riding her because she is an old mare! 

Well, let's hope some sunshine breaks through and we can get to the good stuff ASAP! Wish us Luck!


xoxo MB


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

*Gus 'n Molly: Day 2*

This being my journal ALL about Gus and Molly (hence the title, "Gus 'n Molly...") I thought it to be only appropriate for me to show you their pictures. I'm sorry if the quality is not fantastic. I happen to fail in the form of photography.:wink:

I was thinking about doing some type of fun horse "club" with Molly. Like a riding group. I'll definitely look in to it! If I don't do that, I might as well get in to some Western Pleasure showing. I'm afraid Mol is too old for rodeo or Gymkhana, but it would be fun to do some Western Pleasure!

You are probably wondering just why I don't ride Mr.Gus. He is a pretty young TB/QH and he would be a good horse to ride. But he has spavin in his hawk from racing. He is still recovering, but luckily we have a farrier in the family so we know how to take proper care of him! Gus' previous owners bought him from someone who considered putting him down because they could not afford the vet bill of helping him get better. Luckily his previous owners bought him so this could not happen!

We bought Gus not only to help him recover but to be a companion to Molly after her sister died. It was a heartbreak for all and it took time to heal, but we are now all up and running with Sandy in our hearts!


----------

